# I want a divorce, how do i tell him?



## mimime74 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have been married for 7 years with my husband, for the last two years we have been separated but living under the same roof. I believe the issue of our marriage is communication. He doesn't listen or take in consideration my needs. I have told him specifically what I need and want from him but he has yet to comply. I stopped sleeping in our bed and took off my wedding ring about year ago and he has not reacted to the actions I have made. What ever I have done to make him to try to see that I am begging for him, he has ignored all. The last couple of months I have been doing whatever I please and I have come to a conclusion that I want out. All this time he has been nothing but a provider and I don't need him to provide for me. I am an independent woman who can take care of herself. We are amicable...we live like roommates. And I want to tell him that I want to a divorce, but I don't know how to tell him. I need advice how to tell him. HELP.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

You don't. You file and have him served.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If there is an inherent need to express your feelings for a divorce, then just tell him!

But you should plan to move out either prior to or right after telling him!*


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Actions always speak louder than words. 

You tell him by actually doing it. 

You find another place to live. You get a lawyer and start working on all the paperwork. You separate out all of your financial accounts. You find another place to live. You pack up all your stuff and move to your new place. 

And you leave the divorce papers for him on the counter as you leave. 

If you are independent as you say you are, then you do not need him to pack your bags and carry your furniture up the stairs into your new place for you. 

You do not even need his consent or his buy-in. You can just do it. You really don't need to say anything. 

When he sees all of your stuff gone and sees the papers on the counter, he will get the message.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

You are separated, so it shouldn't be a big surprise. Just tell him.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Just say to him... Life is short and I crave having physical and emotional intimacy with someone that wants the same with me. I'm going to go find that and I won't have an affair. So I'm going to take money out of our joint savings and get an attorney to draw up an amicable divorce where we split everything 50/50. I wish you luck and hope nothing but the best for you.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You just do it. Sounds like you've given him many chances. Surely he is expecting this at this point.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Go see a lawyer and get your papers to file. Rent a new place and pack up and move your stuff. Then once you have papers in hand, you hand them to him and inform him he is being served. That you are leaving and walk away. 

He probably won't even noticed you packed the entire house up. Good luck.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

From what you said it sounds like your marriage ended years ago. That is so sad, and I feel for you.

All that is left is the separation of finances and possessions as well as the legal termination of the marriage.

Get your papers drawn up, and serve him. Hopefully he will be as apathetic about the details of the divorce as he was about the marriage.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

How do you tell him? You just say "this isn't working; it's time to move on."


----------

